# Webservices - WSDL1.1 - WSDL2.0 - Welches Framework?



## maddy04 (28. Jul 2009)

Hi,

ich möchte mit Java WSDL-Dateien parsen und Informationen über die beschriebenen Webservices speichern. Mit WSDL4J gelingt mir das ganz gut, allerdings nur für WSDL1.1. Es gibt für WSDL2.0 ein Framework namens Woden, allerdings scheint es lediglich WSDL2.0 zu lesen.
Ich frage mich nun, ob es ein Framework gibt, welches beide Spezifikationen implementiert hat.
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Vielleicht übersehe ich auch noch andere Möglichkeiten?

Ach ja: Ich möchte kein Kommandozeilentool um WSDLs zu parsen, ich will das zur Laufzeit tun...

Danke im Voraus


----------



## pocketom (29. Jul 2009)

Ich habe die Erfahrnung gemacht das WDSL 2.0 in der Praxis kaum verwendet wird. Wieso brauchst du es?

Ich verwende WSDL2JAVA JAVA2WSDL von CXF...


----------



## maddy04 (30. Jul 2009)

Ich brauche es bisher nicht in der Praxis. Habe auch kaum WS gefunden, die WSDL2.0 bereitstellen. 
Ich denke jedoch, dass es eventuell in der Zukunft wichtig werden kann, auch hinsichtlich REST-Webservices (Artikel von IBM).

Ich möchte allerdings gewappnet sein, für den Fall, dass ich doch einmal auf einen WS mit WSDL2.0 stoße. Dann soll meine Applikation keine Probleme machen, sondern richtig reagieren.

Nach den letzten Tagen Recherche habe ich aber gemerkt, dass es wohl kein Framework gibt, welches beide Versionen implementiert hat. Ich werde daher verschiedene Frameworks nutzen (müssen).

Ja WSDL2Java und JAVA2WSDL sind Möglichkeiten, aber wie gesagt, ich möchte nicht auf Kommandozeilenebene arbeiten.
Danke für deine Antwort.

Falls noch jemand Ideen, Erfahrungen o.ä. hat, immer her damit


----------



## pocketom (30. Jul 2009)

Kommandozeilenebene? -> Eclipse-Plugin ;-)

Maven empfehle ich dir trotzdem....


----------

